# Got my heart pumpin



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 11, 2018)

Even though season is long over on the ride to town this morning I spotted these ELK and just had to stop and try for a few shots   Real early and the sun hadn't popped over the horizon and there was cloud cover but I just had to try.


----------



## bear claw (Feb 11, 2018)

Awesome shots


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2018)

Good shots sir


----------



## Hoss (Feb 11, 2018)

Good shooting.  That’s a nice little herd.

Hoss


----------



## Howard Parker (Feb 12, 2018)

Used to live in Park County, Colorado and I would see herds like that very often. There is nothing like elk and elk hunting!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice pic's,,,, as usual,,,, really pretty where your at,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks like they posed pretty good for you Mike - nice job!


----------



## carver (Feb 14, 2018)

Love those shots Mike


----------

